# Des Moines Speakers Day



## Ernie (Jul 28, 2008)

Did a marathon of judging yesterday, Sunday, July 27, in Des Moines, Iowa. Instead of a show, they invite a couple speakers in and have a sanctioned AOS judging. Alan Koch and Roy Tokunaga were the speakers, but we didn't see one second of their talks. Left Chicago at 4 am, got to Des Moines about 9:15 and started judging straight away. Broke for a delicious lunch then got back to it for a couple more hours then broke again for sweets. Back to it, finishing at about 4:00 pm. Got home at 9:30 pm. 

There were 40 plants entered, and the two teams awarded 10 plants; some of the plants got multiple awards. There were lots of Neos! Our team awarded an AM and CCM to one. Also had some neat little species getting CHM's and CBRs. An Epi whittenii stands out right now probably because it was the last thing we did. Slipper-wise, our team gave an 83 pt AM to a Becky Fouke (Armeni White X primulinum). A Paph Jerry Lee Fischer was VERY VERY striking, but didn't quite make the mark due to form issues that might hopefully bloom out next time. Honestly, the whole thing is a blur in my mind at the moment. Maybe someone took some pix to post??? I just got some of Kathy Creger's filthy feet (at least the one not all sutured and wrapped up). 

-Ernie


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 28, 2008)

*6 Awards given to plants from Orchids Limited*

We entered 14 plants of which we got 6 awards! 3 AM's and 3 CCM's. I think we should have taken our Paph. godefroyae leuchochilum there too. Jason took it to Parkside, but the flower snapped at the Airport when he put the box through the scanner (the box got caught and flipped) :sob:

But here are our winners! :clap::clap:

Neofinetia flacata Asahiden 'Morning Sun Palace' CCM/AOS 87 points







Neofinetia flacata Shutennou 'High Five' CCM/AOS 88 points
Neofinetia flacata Shutennou 'High Five' AM/AOS 84 points










Phal. equestris var. albescens CCM/AOS 83 ponts











Phrag. Alien Syndrome 'Martian Attack' AM/AOS 81 points
















Phrag. Don Wimber 'Donny' AM/AOS 83 points






Robert


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice!


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, they're all great but I just love the equestris! What a fabulously grown plant!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2008)

Well deserved on all of them!! WooHoo!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> I think we should have taken our Paph. godefroyae leuchochilum there too. Jason took it to Parkside, but the flower snapped at the Airport when he put the box through the scanner (the box got caught and flipped) :sob:
> 
> 
> Robert



Yes you should have taken it to the judging!!! TSA Bullisht!


----------



## Candace (Jul 28, 2008)

The Phrag. Alien syndrome is my fave. Gimme, gimme. Congrats to Orchids Limited.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh yeah. I forgot that eq albescens. It was neat. We did all but the first and the last two. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow on all of them! Beautiful flowers and well-grown plants. Congrats to all at OL!

My Alien Syndrone from OL is in bloom, 3 flowers open an one to go plus another spike coming!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats to the folks at Orchids Limited...   Those Neos are DROOL-icious... and the white equestris is simply gorgeous...


----------



## Wendy (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous and well deserved. I am particularly taken with the equestris...gorgeous!:clap::drool:


----------

